
WhatsApp is rolling out its own version of Snapchat (and Instagram) Stories - vengefulduck
http://www.recode.net/2017/2/20/14663674/whatsapp-rolling-out-version-snapchat-instagram-stories
======
ramshanker
Having to open one app is in general better than opening two. One of my
favorite use of whatsapp is as a Notes App. I have just created a group with
only me as member and dump all my notes / to-do in there. Delete when no
longer required. No need to have another app for another purpose. It serves
well.

~~~
feld
What's wrong with the actual Notes app on your phone which can probably do
checklists, bullet points, etc?

~~~
martin-adams
When I used Android I don't think I found a notes app as easily accessible
compared the iPhone. Maybe that's why?

~~~
Nullabillity
Google Keep?

~~~
urda
Ah yes, another Google product that will, most likely, get shutdown when
Google gets bored. I fully expect Google Keep to go the way of Google Notebook
[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Notebook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Notebook)

------
petters
Google has lately stressed the importance of communication apps doing only one
single thing (Allo, Duo, and Messenger for SMS).

But Google's competitors seem to be going in the opposite direction. Facebook
messenger does SMS as well since a while back.

~~~
AznHisoka
All I need in my life is Gmail and GTalk.

Unfortunately, Google for some insane reason killed GTalk. Chat right there in
my Gmail.

So convenient. So elegant. So useful.

Killed. For No Good Reason.

~~~
linkregister
What is the chat that shows up in my Gmail, is that a different service?

~~~
donclark
that is google hangouts. seems like the same app, but its different.

------
nacho2sweet
Snapchat only has what 100million active users and its use is anecdotally
dropping because of instagram stories. Now this feature was just rolled out to
a possible 1.2billion users (lots still not on speedy network smartphones but
will be). Kind of a throat slash at snapchat and their future growth.

I am down for the bloat myself, one thing well is whatever when you look at
the wechat world.

------
plainOldText
It's probably business 101 for Facebook to prevent people from using other
competing platforms while their users get showered with features, but am I the
only one who doesn't find Facebook a particularly creative company? They seem
to be copying everything Snapchat does across all their apps.

I perhaps am wrong to focus on the creative aspect of things when they're
doing great on so many other metrics. Still, for some reason Facebook seems
like the new Microsift; and we all know who started the smartphone revolution.

Disclaimer: I rarely uses Facebook, but I use Instagram every other day or so.

------
mikeycgto
Will be very interesting if they pair this feature with end-to-end encryption!

------
vuyani
I think this continues to be a Zuckerburg f*ck you ever since Snapchat said no
to his offer.

------
wopwopwop
uh-oh. Bloat alert.

------
devoply
totally trust zuck with secrets. /s

------
dabadoo
Goodbye Snapchat IPO

